# cosmetology, cosmetologist = κοσμητολογία, κοσμητολόγος



## nickel (Jul 5, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και τι κακό μ' αυτά τα «η» που γίνανε «e». Και ξεχνάμε μετά εμείς να τα ξανακάνουμε «η». Κάπως έτσι μας προέκυψε και η κοσμετολογία για την cosmetology.
> 
> *Κοσμητολογία* στο ΛΝΕΓ. Και στα εξώφυλλα.



Επειδή κουδούνισε άγρια στ' αφτιά μου το «κοσμετολόγοι» που άκουσα στο Mega, αναβιώνω το θέμα. Διότι πρόσεξα ότι το ΛΝΕΓ αναφέρει και την _κοσμετολογία_, χωρίς κανένα σχόλιο. Εδώ έχουν δοθεί ομηρικές μάχες για την _ορθοπαιδική_, θα κωλώσουμε στην *κοσμητολογία*; Ήταν ο κύριος Μπαμπινιώτης *_κοσμέτορας_ της Φιλοσοφικής;

Το ΛΚΝ, μόνιμα και ενίοτε τραγικά αντιρρυθμιστικό, έχει μόνο _κοσμετολογία_. Και τα δύο λένε ότι είναι «μελέτη, έρευνα και παραγωγή προϊόντων ομορφιάς (καλλυντικών, αρωμάτων κτλ.)» (ΛΚΝ), «ο επιστημονικός κλάδος που έχει ως αντικείμενο την παρασκευή καλλυντικών» (ΛΝΕΓ). 

Εδώ βλέπουμε και το πρόγραμμα σπουδών στο ΤΕΙ Αθήνας.

Ωστόσο:
Cosmetology (from Greek _κοσμητικός_, kosmētikos, "skilled in adornment"[1]; and -λογία, -logia) is the study and application of beauty treatment. Branches of specialty including hairstyling, skin care, cosmetics, manicures/pedicures, and electrology.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmetology​
Έχει διευρυνθεί ή αλλάξει έξω η σημασία και εδώ κάποιοι χρησιμοποιούν ως συνώνυμο των *κοσμετολόγων τους *καλλωπιστές*.

Ευρήματα altavista:
κοσμητολογία 897 
*κοσμετολογία 2.640
Τα λιγότερα, σε πιο αξιόπιστες σελίδες. Οι *κοσμητολόγοι* στην Altavista δίνουν όσα ευρήματα δίνουν και οι *_κοσμετολόγοι_.

Το ΠαπΛεξ, ως παλιότερο, έχει μόνο την *κοσμητική*: (νεοελλ.) η παρασκευή και η εφαρμογή διαφόρων χημικών σκευασμάτων για την περιποίηση και τον καλλωπισμό τού σώματος και ειδικότερα τής επιδερμίδας. 
Αυτό είναι πιο κοντά στον ορισμό της Wikipedia.


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2010)

Άρα η επιστήμη θα έπρεπε να λέγεται κοσμητική κι οι ασκούντες την κοσμητιστές (μην τους μπερδεύουμε με τους κοσμητικούς), αλλά επειδή αυτοί οι αλλοδαποί βάζουν παντού κι ένα -λογία, μας μπερδεύουν.
Και μας αλλάζουν και τα -η-.


----------



## pidyo (Jul 5, 2010)

Τους καλλωπιστές δεν τους ήξερα. Μια εποχή πάντως ήταν της μόδας στους τίτλους τέλους τηλεοπτικών σειρών και κινηματογραφικών ταινιών οι *ψιμυθιολόγοι*, αντί των μπασκλάς μακιγιέρ. Κύριος οίδε γιατί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Τους καλλωπιστές δεν τους ήξερα.


Ίσως επειδή κάνουν καριέρα κυρίως ως _groomers_ ζώων. Της έκανε μια μιζανπλί της Πομ (ή πώς το λένε αυτό που βρήκα...)!


----------

